# browning mirage single cam ??



## runnerguy (Apr 6, 2006)

I have a browning mirage 33 in a single cam and was wondering if its possible to change the draw length.It shows adjustment from 27-29" and on the cam there is a mark and the module has an A B C right now its on the A and the draw length is around 27" .If anyone has expierience with this cam and how to adjust the draw length any help would be great. Thanks


----------



## runnerguy (Apr 6, 2006)

*just a pic of the bow*

the bow is about 5 or 6 years old does anyone know the stats on the bow


----------



## nccrutch (Feb 26, 2003)

Description: 
Mirage 33 
Lightweight, short axle-to-axle one cam bow. Designed with over seven Browning exclusive United States Patents. The Mirage 33 is designed specifically for the intermediate archer demanding the most out of a short, light-weight hunting bow with exceptional in velocity, adjustablity, and shootability. Forged/machined aluminum 33 riser. Cyber-Cam SX with 3" draw length adjustment module. Let-off adjustment module 65% or 75%. 15" Contour XP Limbs. Intergral aluminum cable guard. Anodized aluminum fixed position limb pockets. Countoured, two-piece, soft foam grip. Dynaflite string and 450 Plus cables. Locking limb bolts. Available in Right Handed only from 60 lbs. to 70 lbs. Draw length available from 27" to 31".

Specifications: Brace Height: 6-3/4" I.B.O. Speed: 300 fps Axle-to-axle: 33" Weight: 3.9 lbs. Let-Off: 65% to 75% 

I'm pretty sure the "A" position is 27", "B"=28", and "C"=29". It's just a matter of removing the screw(s) that hold the rotating module, turning it to the desired letter, and reinstalling the screws. More than likely, you don't need to press the bow to do this, but PLEASE check it first. The let-off can be changed by a plastic (i think) stop that can be flipped over for the desired setting. You may want to check the string lengths, as the cam looks under-rotated in your pic. Does the draw feel short and the poundage light?


----------



## ericj (Aug 15, 2005)

I Seriously tink you should goto the pse website either give them a call or ask online. If you call them they can give you an instant answer.


----------



## nbird33 (Nov 5, 2015)

Actually A is 29 B is 28 and C is 27
There is small Allen screw 3/32 that you remove on the middle camcam, then it's just a matter of moving the middle to the desired letter or has hash each letter is 1" each hash is a half inch.


----------

